# I don't understand women in this regard



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I want to again offer my thanks to all of the faithful contributors to this forum. It has been helpful to me to gain a better understanding about my marriage. If only I could apply all that I have learned LOL….

I think that women should understand how BJs, done to completion are important. I truly believe if more women truly understood what it was about BJs that made them so unbelievably magical that they would reconsider their objection to them. Again, I will qualify to say that I refer to actually finishing the act otherwise it is not is foreplay not a BJ. If your husband says it is not important for you to do it or finish he is lying or has never had a good one. In many instances women have made it clear at some point this is not an option for you. You have problably said something to the effect of “you don’t like that do you?, or “you don’t care that i woun’t let you do that” or you have been offended by his semen, or made reference that the activety being associated with porn stars. In fairness there are allot of negativity regarding BJs. Much porn has portrait as a degrading act that is anything but, loving. In speaking to my guy friends I can say if women understood this that there would be more happily married men in the world. To me they are something that I have grown to love immensely. To qualify I don’t expect them, demand them or ask for them when I know my wife wants to go in a different direction. Furthermore, I think they are a treat, a special gift that my wife gives to me. My wife can be remiss in many ways, be a pain or do some things that I truly don’t like. I am sure she can say the same for me. I think they are a reflection of her love for me as I recognize that she may not savor the taste and consistency of my semen but, she tolerates this for my benefit. I should also note that my wife has never put me in her mouth after being in side of her. So for us BJs are a “for me only” activity. I know other couples that “finish” with a BJ. That is not the case with me. 
Perhaps collectively men don't, can't or haven't articulated why men want to be orally stimulated completely to orgasm. So I wanted to do so. Perhaps understanding the "why" would be helpful for us all. Perhaps their are others that other men would add but here are my thoughts:
1) "releasing" this way is totally different sensation than comming in other places. There can be more/less friction. There is more/less of a grip around the head, etc. This can make for a different orgasmic experience. It is no secret men like variety. 
2) Some women report. I will give a BJ but, he has to come “somewhere else. I am assuming them to mean vaginally. You should understand that for many of us, when we are in you will use a tempo/position/depth etc that is most pleasurable for you...to ensure your pleasure.. when we climax inside you we are (at least I am) working to simultaniously please you. For me when I am in my wife I am kind of pre-programmed to work for her pleasure. So it is a compromise of sorts. 
3) Kind of ties into #2. We can relax, lay back and enjoy the experience. When we are in you we are likely doing some of the work. With a BJ orgasm we can experience our O without distraction. We don't have to worry about moving this way or that way or not moving this way or that way. Furthermore if we know that the expectation is for us to climax inside you then the act is really not a BJ it is oral foreplay. It is kind of hard for us to really relax and enjoy it as we know that we will be expected to “perform” after this “warm up”. Think about it, we probably don't want to be so aroused that we enter you in and climax quickly (nor do you). Since this is the case we probably stop before things get too far and then are silently disappointed. If it is strictly an act that is predetermined to end in climax in and of itself we can focus totally on the experience. 
4) It offers sexual variety. As a couple it allows a couple to experience a new act together. In the case with my wife she will laugh about where the semen winds up, how forceful it comes out and the volume. To her it is indicative of the job she has done. There are still times when we recount instances where she has completed this act on me 
5) The experience is on my agenda, for my pleasure. Selfish yes but, that is the nature of the act. Sometimes I find that after my wife climaxes a few times, she rushes me to finish and I feel cheated as I wanted it to last longer. Having one sided sex (as a bj is usually for me) this whole timeing thing is eliminated. 
6) Men are visual. What we see is as stimulating as what we are feeling. So for us to climax while simultaneously seeing our D$^k in your mouth is very arousing and adds to the intensity of the orgasm because at the same time we you are stimulating us with your hand/mouth our brain is being stimulated from the erotic image of what is going on. 
8) Giving a BJ and finishing with a hand job is like going out to dinner having a fancy ****tail glass of wine a shrimp ****tail for an appetizer, a fancy salad then having the waiter bring out a big mack for dinner. Ladies, I don’t care how good your handjob is (or you think it is) it is a disappointment comparatively. Having said that many men don’t tell you this because they would rather have the first couple of courses then no meal at all. 
9)It makes us feel that you honor/cherish us enough to do this for us. How does it feel when H gets you flowers, gift or does something nice for you (assuming it is not an attempt to get laid). The same is true for men in this regard. Finishing this act for us is the same thing. We will pass on the flowers but, please make us climax with your mouth. You don’t have to swallow it, you don’t have to take in your mouth (although stopping midstream really takes away from it as I had mentioned). for that matter you can simultaneously use your hand/lips/tonge and let us come on your face, chest whatever. There are ways to get creative. If you are grossed out by a fluid that comes out of us and treat it like toxic waste that cannot touch your skin then how can we possibly enjoy it. 
10) The act of getting on one’s knees and getting up front and personal to a mans penis is essentially to worship it. To give it the love and attention that we as men think it deserves. By worshiping it you are worshiping us. This makes it an irreplaceable act for a women to do for her husband. 
Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

What man hasn't already articulated this? It comes up literally every week and if there isn't a new thread about it, one gets resurrected from the grave. Do you really think women are oblivious to this or are they just punishing/resentful/etc?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> What man hasn't already articulated this? It comes up literally every week and if there isn't a new thread about it, one gets resurrected from the grave. Do you really think women are oblivious to this or are they just punishing/resentful/etc?


:iagree:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This topic has been done to death


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

roymcavoy said:


> Too. Much. Text. :sleeping:


Bet if it said two hot chicks sitting naked in a hot tub you'd be able to get through the text.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

The only BJs I've ever hated where the ones I gave to my ex husband, who would in turn roll over and go to sleep and leave me frustrated. Needless to say, his selfishness got him no bjs after a while of that crap. That was what our sex life turned into, was me satisfying him and me getting absolutely nothing back. It was all take, take, take. I was young, and allowed it, so he's not entirely to blame.

I'm great with giving my fiance bjs, I love it, and I know he loves it. I don't demand anything in return. But if our sex life turned into what I experienced in my marriage with my ex husband, there would be a discussion about it, and then then if things continued to be the same way, the bjs would end for him as well.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> I'm disturbed but I think my jaw hurts
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Anything ya wanna tell us there Michzz?


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Bet if it said two hot chicks sitting naked in a hot tub you'd be able to get through the text.


If I was single, I'd take this scenario over a BJ any day of the week. Heck, I basically avoided the thread until I saw this part. 

Personally, I'm rather sheepish to say that I just don't get this obsession with putting it in that particular orifice all the time. I mean, you do realize that their is a perfectly healthy woman, legs spread, nearby? Don't get me wrong, I've had some really good BJ's in my day - but that is more like the backup activity when the natural monthly visit comes along. Its sort of like saying you prefer riding in a Yugo over a Cadillac, isn't it?

Of course, I'm taking this lightly.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Why do some men think they just because THEY like/need/require something that ALL men like/need/require that same thing?

My husband prefers intercourse to BJs. I've tried to get him to come in my mouth but he prefers being inside me.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> This topic has been done to death


:iagree: :iagree: :gun:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife cannot stand the consistency of cum. She feels the same way about mucous, runny eggs, or anything else that has that consistency. So, what am I to do??? Demean her for it?? Demand it? Pout?? Whine?? Deny her oral??

No, I understand that she simply cannot give a BJ to completion. She gives AWESOME hand jobs and I can't imagine that a BJ could be better. She is so awesome sexually in every other way. I will continue to please her orally. I love doing that!! I love her and will respect her inability to give be a BJ. It would not be right to do anything else.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband doesn't seem to be too bothered by me "not finishing" the entire act in my mouth. He is very pleased to have it done for as long as I can physically stand it. Actually, by my husband wishes, he prefers to finish inside me by having sex.

I broke my neck almost 4 years ago, this is a very hard act to preform as I have permanent spine injury. However, I immensely enjoy it even if it is foreplay. He can have it any time he wants to. I know he loves what I do, he says I'm very good at giving him bj's despite my neck injury. My husband would never lie to me, ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> Just a psychic connection with the strain, all those paragraphs!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I was craving wine and shrimp there for a moment. 
So the bottom line is men like to get a bj to completion? Was this really not known before? 
Hey, what about porn? We've never talked about that on TAM, have we?  and


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

Aww, I think it was very well written regardless if it's been done to death. I'm sure that took a long time to write and those of us new to the boards might not have read all the old ones. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

southern wife said:


> :iagree: :iagree: :gun:


Uh oh. Southern is firing off cannonballs! LOL


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

As the OP of this beaten to death topic I am simply shocked at how many women simply DON’T get the whole sex and/or BJ part. 


I have a close friend who is in the process of ditching his wife of 11 years because of the lack of sex/bjs. They have 4 great kids. He is successful, good looking, and a caring and loving Dad. He seems to treat his wife well at least superficially. Granted he is probably not perfect. Her H suggested OK if you don’t like/enjoy sex can I at least get a BJ once in a while which she refused. She has reported to my wife “she just doesn’t like sex” and thinks BJ are just gross. My wife hinted to her she may want to try and try and like (or at least tolerate) one for her H, family and marriage. 

I am thinking here is a women who is going to cause herself irreparable harm to her and her family. I know her H has had several conversations and her position has kind of been “well that is just me”..so in other words “deal with it”. 
Not to sound callus but, can you blame the guy? 

I have faith that many women glaze over yet another BJ post because they may feel it does not affect them. Based upon conversations with my wife, my friends, etc. some women still don’t quite get the whole sex and or BJ thing. Just like some of us men are clueless about improving our listening skills, speaking nicely to our wives etc. Quite frankly if my redundant, verbose post gets one women to “get it” my erratic typing was well worth it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> As the OP of this beaten to death topic I am simply shocked at how many women simply DON’T get the whole sex and/or BJ part.
> 
> 
> I have a close friend who is in the process of ditching his wife of 11 years because of the lack of sex/bjs. They have 4 great kids. He is successful, good looking, and a caring and loving Dad. He seems to treat his wife well at least superficially. Granted he is probably not perfect. Her H suggested OK if you don’t like/enjoy sex can I at least get a BJ once in a while which she refused. She has reported to my wife “she just doesn’t like sex” and thinks BJ are just gross. My wife hinted to her she may want to try and try and like (or at least tolerate) one for her H, family and marriage.
> ...


I'm glad that you are so passionate about this topic. Nothing wrong with that. My point was I doubt there is any woman who doesn't already know all this. Since they do know it, they are chosing to ignore it or have other reasons. For as many women who refuse to satisfy their husbands sexually, there are just as many husbands who tune out their wives until 11:00 pm and then wonder where the magic went. It is *rarely* one sided.


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> Furthermore, I think they are a treat, a special gift that my wife gives to me.


What about the women on here who say their men basically only want BJs and rarely sex?



tjohnson said:


> 3) Kind of ties into #2. We can relax, lay back and enjoy the experience. When we are in you we are likely doing some of the work. With a BJ orgasm we can experience our O without distraction. We don't have to worry about moving this way or that way or not moving this way or that way.


So is it an issue about who does the work? With intercourse, it's the man doing most of the work, and with a BJ it's up to the woman to do most of the work. Which one is more of the lazy lover?




tjohnson said:


> 8) Giving a BJ and finishing with a hand job is like going out to dinner having a fancy ****tail glass of wine a shrimp ****tail for an appetizer, a fancy salad then having the waiter bring out a big mack for dinner. Ladies, I don’t care how good your handjob is (or you think it is) it is a disappointment comparatively.


Hand jobs are snoozers. 



tjohnson said:


> This makes it an irreplaceable act for a women to do for her husband.


Again, I've read on this board women who complain that their man basically only wants BJs. Perhaps I'm a bit different than most guys, but a BJ is good every once in awhile.

I prefer da poooooooooooooosy.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tjohnson said:


> I have a close friend who is in the process of ditching his wife of 11 years because of the lack of sex/bjs.


If he married her knowing that's how she felt, then that is all on him.



tjohnson said:


> I have faith that many women glaze over yet another BJ post because they may feel it does not affect them. Based upon conversations with my wife, my friends, etc. some women still don’t quite get the whole sex and or BJ thing.


I have a good friend who HATES that her man will not give her oral 
s ex. Like, never. He has always been this way w/ her so it's not new. There are plenty of men who love nothing more than to go down on a woman. And there are plenty of men who don't. 

Everybody's different. 

Different couples/partners have different wants & needs. It's clear that you are very much into it so as long as your wife is satisfying you, then GREAT. 

But what other people decide to do or not do is their business, IMO. It's totally in between them and their partner.



Therealbrighteyes said:


> I'm glad that you are so passionate about this topic.






mr.rightaway said:


> Again, I've read on this board women who complain that their man basically only wants BJs. Perhaps I'm a bit different than most guys, but a BJ is good every once in awhile.
> 
> I prefer da poooooooooooooosy.


:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> This topic has been done to death


Death by BJ!!! What a way to go!!!

Kill me now!!!

:smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I think one thing that always strikes me when I read these BJ threads is the utter fervency that comes across from some of the men. 

You know what?

I LOVE my husband, but I do NOT worship him. Nor will I ever (and I do not want him to worship me either).  I admire him, I respect him, but if he was so fervent that he somehow expected me to have some level of unadulterated desire regardless of how I felt or he needed that to build himself up or to measure my love and devotion to him by, then his attraction level would likely sink to the floor for me.

I can't help but feel that some men are literally shooting themselves in the foot by somehow expecting this undying adoration for their penis.

I admire ALL of my husband - his penis gets special attention, though, because it is attached to something VERY important - a great man.

If you are a man, and your penis does not get that attention, then start there - becoming a great man who has many admirable qualities and characterstics - and one of those characteristics is to let go of such fervency and expectation. You may be very pleasantly surprised that when that is removed, how much more giving and adoring a wife can be.


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

The thing I find funny is that it almost seems as if the OP believes that women couldn't possibly understand the feeling of an orgasm achieved via oral yet....women have more nerve endings in their tiny little clit than men do in the entire head of their penis. I'm not saying that we enjoy our orgasms more, I'm simply saying that *everyone* man or woman enjoys being pampered abit. But oral isn't the only outlet for that.

My husband is actually tongue tied (the flap of skin under his tongue goes all the way to the tip of his tongue so he is not physically able to stick his tongue out, he had to have speech therapy to learn to talk, has a slight lisp, and has difficulty with certain tongue-related activities, such as eating icecream or giving oral sex. Its possible for him to do, but incredibly painful none the less.
If I had your mentality about the only way he could show me adoration would be through oral, then our relationship would have been doomed from the start.

*This is coming from a woman who can count on one hand the number of times her husband has ever gone down on her, however still offers him a blowjob (to completion) at least once a month and usually also spends some time kissing his penis before intercourse almost everytime we have intercourse (which is not nearly as often as she wishes it was, but still).


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

roymcavoy said:


> Too. Much. Text. :sleeping:


:smthumbup:

Maybe if he talked less, he'd get more BJs. :rofl: kidding.....or am i


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Darkhorse said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Maybe if he talked less, he'd get more BJs. :rofl: kidding.....or am i


Or if he didn't insist that women "worship" at it like it's the 
Vatican or the Trevi fountain.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Or if he didn't insist that women "worship" at it like it's the
> Vatican or the Trevi fountain.


lolll My husband would look at me like,  if I worshiped his penis.

I love his penis, but....I won't be wearing a charm of it around my neck. :rofl: And he's not BJ deprived


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Maybe if he talked less, he'd get more BJs. :rofl: kidding.....or am i


:iagree:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

We worship YOUR bodies!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> We worship YOUR bodies!


No you don't. My husband doesn't WORSHIP me. That's just creepy. he isn't into porn either, so don't tell me he's worshipping someone else's body  He enjoys my body, as I enjoy his.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Go to your nearest museum.

Big breasted women.

Men - the size of raisins.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> We worship YOUR bodies!


Never seen a vagina statue. Seen hundreds of penis ones though. Face it, YOU worship that thing and expect US to do the same.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Go to your nearest museum.
> 
> Big breasted women.
> 
> Men - the size of raisins.


Yea, I never understood that. Muscular men with childsized genitals. STUPID! Although, go to a museum...those big breasted women are curvy and NOT the tight bodies that Hollywood says we should have now  The women in art are 'chubby' by today's standards.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Go to your nearest museum.
> 
> Big breasted women.
> 
> Men - the size of raisins.


Do you want me to give you a history lesson as to why the statues of the male genetilia are small? Blame the Greeks.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Never seen a vagina statue. Seen hundreds of penis ones though. Face it, YOU worship that thing and expect US to do the same.


LOTS of penis statues....or rather, things that look like penises. I believe there's one at DC  LOL


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Never seen a vagina statue. Seen hundreds of penis ones though. Face it, YOU worship that thing and expect US to do the same.


I see a lot more breasts than penises at my museum.

Are you sure you don't have the local dildo store mixed up with a museum?

Plus - how would you make a Vag statue? You'd have to have a woman with her legs spread wide - which would immediately be considered obscene.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Do you want me to give you a history lesson as to why the statues of the male genetilia are small? Blame the Greeks.


No - not really...

Greeks were creepy pervs.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I see a lot more breasts than penises at my museum.
> 
> Are you sure you don't have the local dildo store mixed up with a museum?
> 
> Plus - how would you make a Vag statue? You'd have to have a woman with her legs spread wide - which would immediately be considered obscene.


:scratchhead:

Tearing pics out of Playboy and pasting them in your garage doesn't count as a museum. :lol: Kidding! It's totally a museum.

However, breasts are a sign of fertility and breasts shouldn't be such a godam big deal. Our society focuses so much on them, it's ridiculous  But again, I mention that the women are curvier and "chubby", which wouldn't get them much 'play' by today's standards.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> LOTS of penis statues....or rather, things that look like penises. I believe there's one at DC  LOL


:lol:

Good one! Washington's "Monument"???

Wonder if he helped design it?

"No - don't make it look like me. Just something really LONG, hard and straight! Just make sure it's bigger than any of the other monuments! Sticking straight up!"


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I see a lot more breasts than penises at my museum.
> 
> Are you sure you don't have the local dildo store mixed up with a museum?
> 
> Plus - how would you make a Vag statue? You'd have to have a woman with her legs spread wide - which would immediately be considered obscene.


Apparently you have never seen an oblesik.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Playboy magazine!

And please - don't counter with Playgirl - which I've always heard has more gay men subscribers than straight women.


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Never seen a vagina statue. Seen hundreds of penis ones though. Face it, YOU worship that thing and expect US to do the same.


This is very true.
I just moved to England last year and one of my friends here was telling me about a place about 4 hours south of our town. Apparently its like a fort that they built right along Hadrian's Wall way back in the day, and there are these statues of penises EVERYWHERE. The story behind it, so I am told, is that the largeness of the penis statues is meant to scare away evil spirits at this particular place.
I've heard similar stories of other places with penis statues, that is just the geographically the closest one that I know of.

However....never heard a story about a statue of a vulva....and those things are where new life springs forth from! Somebody somewhere must worship them...but they are probably the minority.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I see a lot more breasts than penises at my museum.
> 
> Are you sure you don't have the local dildo store mixed up with a museum?
> 
> Plus - how would you make a Vag statue? You'd have to have a woman with her legs spread wide - which would immediately be considered obscene.


I think Brighteyes was alluding to the fact that most civilizations before ours, especially the Greeks, considered penises to be something that should be minimized in art, not worshipped, while a woman's breast was considered nurturing, and beautiful. That's why the statues in the National Museum of Art have small penises. To the Greeks and virtually all societies other than our own, the focus on large penises was inversely proportional to intelligence. 

Why do I feel the guilty desire to declare that I'm really stupid at this moment? Go figure!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

UnwantedWife said:


> This is very true.
> I just moved to England last year and one of my friends here was telling me about a place about 4 hours south of our town. Apparently its like a fort that they built right along Hadrian's Wall way back in the day, and there are these statues of penises EVERYWHERE. The story behind it, so I am told, is that the largeness of the penis statues is meant to scare away evil spirits at this particular place.
> I've heard similar stories of other places with penis statues, that is just the geographically the closest one that I know of.
> 
> However....never heard a story about a statue of a vulva....and those things are where new life springs forth from! Somebody somewhere must worship them...but they are probably the minority.


Halien - I'm also totally stupid. AND - I've never been haunted by evil spirits either!!!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

:rofl: What a strange twist to this thread.

Please don't worship my vagina. It's shy.


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, then what about Codpieces? Royalty used to stuff theirs so that it would be the BIGGEST and therefore the BEST.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> I think Brighteyes was alluding to the fact that most civilizations before ours, especially the Greeks, considered penises to be something that should be minimized in art, not worshipped, while a woman's breast was considered nurturing, and beautiful. That's why the statues in the National Museum of Art have small penises. To the Greeks and virtually all societies other than our own, the focus on large penises was inversely proportional to intelligence.
> 
> Why do I feel the guilty desire to declare that I'm really stupid at this moment? Go figure!


The more important the man, the smaller the penis had to appear in statues as it was considered vulgar and detracting from his other features.


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> :rofl: What a strange twist to this thread.
> 
> Please don't worship my vagina. It's shy.



All hail the mighty v-ginny! :rofl: No Futurama fans in the house?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

UnwantedWife said:


> Ok, then what about Codpieces? Royalty used to stuff theirs so that it would be the BIGGEST and therefore the BEST.


That was a different time. The Court of Versailles didn't exactly reign supreme in the intelligence department....therefore they had to pronounce their members.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

UnwantedWife said:


> All hail the mighty v-ginny! :rofl: No Futurama fans in the house?


I bedazzle mine. It is that worthy of worship.


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I bedazzle mine. It is that worthy of worship.


I have always wanted to try that but I hear its not worth it unless you wax first. My experiences getting waxed have never turned out well. Lets just say the last time I went in for a wax, I left needing antibiotics. Time before that, chick didn't know what she was doing and took a bunch of my skin off. - If I can ever find a salon that does a decent Brazilian, then I am so going to try bedazzling, just for kicks and giggles. In the mean time, I'm a daily shaver to stay smooth so the stones would probably not work out so well. :'(


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I bedazzle mine. It is that worthy of worship.


Ouch! I would worship that.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

UnwantedWife said:


> I have always wanted to try that but I hear its not worth it unless you wax first. My experiences getting waxed have never turned out well. Lets just say the last time I went in for a wax, I left needing antibiotics. *Time before that, chick didn't know what she was doing and took a bunch of my skin off.* - If I can ever find a salon that does a decent Brazilian, then I am so going to try bedazzling, just for kicks and giggles. In the mean time, I'm a daily shaver to stay smooth so the stones would probably not work out so well. :'(




I shave. I never did...I used to just trim it up very short, but I offered to do it one day and haven't grown it back since.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ALL I want to add to this thread is... when I didn't worship my husbands penis, poor man , he went 19 years with that gift lying dorment.... he was not as HAPPY deep within.... he even felt less loved...so I learned when I started asking questions.


What I see here with such threads is ...the same feelings as my quiet suffering husband had - but much more forthcoming, such words may even come off as demanding, expecting too much. Women will always have an appreciation for the sexually silent suffering man who puts himself down. But that is why he continues to suffer! that is no good either. 

Now that I do "worship" my husband's penis, he is estatic and frankly, so am I.... He feels ovewhelmingly loved now. Love it, can't get enough , we joke about my worship. I wish I was this way my whole da** marraige.... and if I was a guy, I would likely feel the same & get my butt chewed for speaking about it, cause I am not the silent suffering type. 

On the other end, I am thrilled my husband wants to be in between my legs and has *enthusiam *about it. --and I can't even orgasm that way but WANT it anyhow!! 

There is just something overtakingy beautiful about our lovers wanting every part of our body, some of us feel strongly about this --I won't belittle that. It is all encompasing and we crave it...

For me, there is just no measure on what happiness this brings to a spouse, it satisfys the soul somehow.


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> I shave. I never did...I used to just trim it up very short, but I offered to do it one day and haven't grown it back since.


Yes, it was very painful.
I've actually never had a bush, ever. When I was about 12-13 and I started noticing hair growing down there, I was very confused because no one ever told me about pubic hair. But I knew that women grew armpit and leg hair at puberty, and that socially we were expected to shave both, so I kinda just assumed that I was supposed to shave my pubic hair as well. I didn't have a mother nor a female figure in my life who I could ask so I just took a guess and went with it. I tried growing it out at one point a few years ago (I was pregnant and shaving was difficult) but the hair was just so uncomfortable. I don't know how women can stand having that there, so I figured out a way to shave despite my basketball pregnant belly in the way. (Lets just say that prenatal yoga and a hand mirror came in useful.)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate having pubic hair. If I could afford to have it all removed permanently I would. I can't shave it though or I get MAJOR ingrowns, and waxing has never worked well for me, no matter who does it.

Sigh.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG why did I stay a way from this thread after I posted? It's freaking hilarious! You guys are cracking me up.

I love love LOVED Catherine's post!!!



UnwantedWife said:


> The thing I find funny is that it almost seems as if the OP believes that women couldn't possibly understand the feeling of an orgasm achieved via oral yet....women have more nerve endings in their tiny little clit than men do in the entire head of their
> 
> If I had your mentality about the only way he could show me adoration would be through oral, then our relationship would have been doomed from the start.
> 
> *This is coming from a woman who can count on one hand the number of times her husband has ever gone down on her, however still offers him a blowjob (to completion) .





Darkhorse said:


> Maybe if he talked less, he'd get more BJs. :rofl: kidding.....or am i





Therealbrighteyes said:


> Or if he didn't insist that women "worship" at it like it's the
> Vatican or the Trevi fountain.





Darkhorse said:


> Yea, I never understood that. Muscular men with childsized genitals. STUPID!


All of you are making me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

What a great turn this thread took!


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> OMG why did I stay a way from this thread after I posted? It's freaking hilarious! You guys are cracking me up.
> 
> I love love LOVED Catherine's post!!!
> 
> ...


You're in a chipper mood today, JB  What happened? You run over a small dog or something? :rofl: KIDDING! Omg...kidding.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> I hate having pubic hair. If I could afford to have it all removed permanently I would. I can't shave it though or I get MAJOR ingrowns, and waxing has never worked well for me, no matter who does it.
> 
> Sigh.


Have you looked into laser hair removal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

UnwantedWife said:


> Ok, then what about Codpieces? Royalty used to stuff theirs so that it would be the BIGGEST and therefore the BEST.


Was sent home last week for wearing a codpiece. 

Can you bedazzle a scrotum? I blame the scrotum for most of this mess. It's just plain ugly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Was sent home last week for wearing a codpiece.
> 
> Can you bedazzle a scrotum? I blame the scrotum for most of this mess. It's just plain ugly!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love my husband's.  It's not ugly...well, I guess if you think they're ugly then that's your opinion, but I am quite fond of my man's junk. LOL I hate that word--- "junk".


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I bedazzle mine. It is that worthy of worship.


I don't want to completely destroy this thread, but it reminded me of something that caused me considerable concern a couple of years ago. I was taking my wife on a day trip, and we stopped at the site of a really bad wreck. She's a nurse practicioner, so I hung back and helped with traffic until the authorites arrived, but she called me over. Won't go into many details, but I'm a pretty strong guy, so they needed me to move a crashed motorcycle and to help get a woman get out of a car (the motorcycle had sprayed gas everywhere). She had fainted, but was not seriously injured, although others were. Apparently, she had no underwear on, or close to it, mini skirt and something glittered when my wife was positioning her safely. Man, I am so naive, 46, but I kept it to myself. Later, my wife 'educated' me on what it meant to be bedazzled. Seriously damaged my calm to think she might have some stray shrapnel up there.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> ALL I want to add to this thread is... when I didn't worship my husbands penis, poor man , he went 19 years with that gift lying dorment.... he was not as HAPPY deep within.... he even felt less loved...so I learned when I started asking questions.
> 
> 
> What I see here with such threads is ...the same feelings as my quiet suffering husband had - but much more forthcoming, such words may even come off as demanding, expecting too much. Women will always have an appreciation for the sexually silent suffering man who puts himself down. But that is why he continues to suffer! that is no good either.
> ...


I worship God, not body parts. I appreciate body parts but I am not building a shrine or singing hymns to them.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I worship God, not body parts. I appreciate body parts but I am not building a shrine or singing hymns to them.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That's the visual I had.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> You're in a chipper mood today, JB  What happened? You run over a small dog or something? :rofl: KIDDING! Omg...kidding.


Haha. My cold, black heart has been warmed today. I need to take advantage of that since it probably won't last long.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Have you looked into laser hair removal?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah - major moolah.

I had to google codpiece. Am I the only one?


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. My cold, black heart has been warmed today. I need to take advantage of that since it probably won't last long.


Well, then let me ask you this...IS EVERYBODY CHEATING NOW??!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> Yeah - major moolah.
> 
> I had to google codpiece. Am I the only one?


Must not be a Kiss fan, eh???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UnwantedWife (Dec 5, 2011)

Halien said:


> Seriously damaged my calm to think she might have some stray shrapnel up there.


I just *facepalmed* and busted a gut laughing simultaneously. Thats some funny stuff right there.
(not the car accident, but the image of a man lifting a bike of an injured woman and then the look of horror on his face when he saw something glittery under her skirt....oh you poor fellow!)


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Must not be a Kiss fan, eh???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Or she's never been around a man who had to "enhance" their package and thus doesn't know the methods used.
Didn't you mention something about being sent home last week for wearing one?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Must not be a Kiss fan, eh???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope 

I sometimes think I've been living in a vacuum. I'm often the only one who doesn't know what stuff is. I DO know what vajazzle is though TYVM.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Bottom teeth too sharp. Husband afraid. Need mouthguard. Not ALL men are so obsessed on BJs the way not all women are obsessed with cunnilingus. In my house, it's give and take - once I get that mouthguard, that is...sigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CandieGirl said:


> Bottom teeth too sharp. Husband afraid. Need mouthguard. Not ALL men are so obsessed on BJs *the way not all women are obsessed with cunnilingus*. In my house, it's give and take - once I get that mouthguard, that is...sigh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


(the sound of women everywhere - filing their teeth...)

So then - are men more obsessed with BJs than women are with "cunnilingus"???


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> (the sound of women everywhere - filing their teeth...)
> 
> So then - are men more obsessed with BJs than women are with "cunnilingus"???


Filing teeth? That's not proper worship. We need to have our bicuspids removed. 

Yes men are more obsessed. Why does porn begin and end with it if they are not.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Well, then let me ask you this...IS EVERYBODY CHEATING NOW??!


LOL. Wrong thread, Dark


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> LOL. Wrong thread, Dark


:rofl:

I'm so confused!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I worship God, not body parts. I appreciate body parts but I am not building a shrine or singing hymns to them.


All in context , all in context. The bedroom is the shrine & a good hymn might be "Addicted" by Saving Abel. 

My husband hates that song but I love it. Better than singing something telling me what a wretch I am. No, I am just kidding-Amazing Grace is a beautiful song. I should worship God more, but yeah, I like pleasing the husband more than praying, It used to be the other way around, been there, done that, can't say it did our marraige any favors. Alot more fun now.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yes men are more obsessed. Why does porn begin and end with it if they are not.


Not sure I've ever seen the end of a porno. Do they have credits like normal movies?


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

:rofl:

I don't even like cunninglingus or whatever it's called.

Ew, no thanks. I mean, if he wants to, he can, but I'd much rather him going nuts over other area of my body.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Not sure I've ever seen the end of a porno. Do they have credits like normal movies?


Actually Statler and Waldorf appear and quip with some pithy comment.


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Never seen a vagina statue. Seen hundreds of penis ones though. Face it, YOU worship that thing and expect US to do the same.


Ever seen any Georgia O'Keefe paintings?
Those aren't just flowers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Actually Statler and Waldorf appear and quip with some pithy comment.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

FrankKissel said:


> Ever seen any Georgia O'Keefe paintings?
> Those aren't just flowers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes but that is one artist just like the Vagina Monologues is one show. It is hardly the same as thousands of years of sculptures "erected" to the penis.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't even like cunninglingus or whatever it's called.
> 
> Ew, no thanks. I mean, if he wants to, he can, but I'd much rather him going nuts over other area of my body.


You don't like it?

Back to the title of the thread...

"I don't understand (some) women in this regard"


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I'm so confused!!!


Dark and I were just enjoying the full moon at TAM 




Darkhorse said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't even like cunninglingus or whatever it's called.
> 
> Ew, no thanks. I mean, if he wants to, he can, but I'd much rather him going nuts over other area of my body.


You just proved my original point in this thread (ya know, before the conversation turned to penis statues, bejazzled vaginas and worshippable genitalia) 

Not everyone likes the same things!!! Some people enjoy oral, some don't. Some want to do it, others aren't that into it. I personally LOVE it immensely, as Dark posted, not all women do. Just as not all men are into getting or giving oral. We are all different with different wants and needs.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> You just proved my original point in this thread (ya know, before the conversation turned to penis statues, bejazzled vaginas and worshippable genitalia)
> 
> Not everyone likes the same things!!! Some people enjoy oral, some don't. Some want to do it, others aren't that into it. I personally LOVE it immensely, as Dark posted, not all women do. Just as not all men are into getting or giving oral. We are all different with different wants and needs.


I'm more likely to believe that she's never had someone do it correctly...


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> I'm more likely to believe that she's never had someone do it correctly...


Not true. I've had people do it correctly. 

I just don't like it. Why do you care what I don't like in bed? :scratchhead:  I love tons of other things so this isn't an issue for us. I asked him if he likes to do it and he said, "Not really". Perfect match


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> You don't like it?
> 
> Back to the title of the thread...
> 
> "I don't understand (some) women in this regard"


But I love giving BJs. So. Figure that one out LOL. I get pleasure from doing that for him and he loves it too. Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> Not true. I've had people do it correctly.
> 
> I just don't like it. Why do you care what I don't like in bed? :scratchhead:  I love tons of other things so this isn't an issue for us. I asked him if he likes to do it and he said, "Not really". Perfect match


I care what "women" like in bed.

For the longest time, I cared what a particular woman liked in bed.

But now - if I ever want to have sex again - I can't just do the same old things and possibly be left to wonder why a different person isn't responding the same way that my wife did.

Plus mostly - its just fun and interesting to talk about these things. The differences between the sexes - and from individual to individual - are just plain fascinating.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I care what "women" like in bed.
> 
> For the longest time, I cared what a particular woman liked in bed.
> 
> ...


What one woman likes varies widely from woman to woman. It is trial and error, not a "standard" answer if you will.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Catherine602 said:


> To my mind, there is no mystery to the reason bj's stop or decrease over time, doing a bj depletes the reserves of deposits in a woman's love bank if she get nothing out of them that is of value to her. Along with other relationship dissapontments, the accumulated debt is too large.
> 
> I think men feeling that they have to jump through hoops to get one depletes their reserves too. Men who are honest and realistic are careful about preserving the balance of the exchange of satisfactions. They make sure that sex is mutual and they are not the only ones satisfied. There is no reason why an oral sex session cannot involve giving oral sex to the woman and then having her give a bj. If she does not get an orgasm through oral sex give her an orgasm the way she enjoys it.
> 
> ...


I think this sounds reasonable - although also a bit clinical.

The only thin I would say is that some of the best BJs I've ever had were done "cold" - as you stated above. Not real sure what I'm trying to say really...except that something so "cold" can be a really awesome long-lasting mindblowing memory sometimes!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> To my mind, there is no mystery to the reason bj's stop or decrease over time, doing a bj depletes the reserves of deposits in a woman's love bank if she get nothing out of them that is of value to her. Along with other relationship dissapontments, the accumulated debt is too large.
> 
> I think men feeling that they have to jump through hoops to get one depletes their reserves too. Men who are honest and realistic are careful about preserving the balance of the exchange of satisfactions. They make sure that sex is mutual and they are not the only ones satisfied. There is no reason why an oral sex session cannot involve giving oral sex to the woman and then having her give a bj. If she does not get an orgasm through oral sex give her an orgasm the way she enjoys it.
> 
> ...


Very well spoken. As a man, I would rather a BJ only be something that she really wanted to do, preferably mutually, as an expression of how well her needs are met, or when she is in a giving mood. I just can't see it as an expectation of the artificial variety, one that gets loaded onto a mental weekly calendar as a minimum requirement.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> I don't understand why women are expected to do a bj when they are not arroused.


Don't you know, according to some people, if you're not on your knees and down to swallow on command, you are not going to make it in the long run relationship/marriage-wise?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> Very well spoken. As a man, I would rather a BJ only be something that she really wanted to do, preferably mutually, as an expression of how well her needs are met, or when she is in a giving mood. I just can't see it as an expectation of the artificial variety, one that gets loaded onto a mental weekly calendar as a minimum requirement.


1. Take dog to vet.
2. Unload dishwasher.
3. Order Christmas cards.
4. Have tires rotated.
5. Give husband a bj.

Can't imagine that there are men who think this is a groovy idea.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Don't you know, according to some people, if you're not on your knees and down to swallow on command, you are not going to make it in the long run relationship/marriage-wise?


All of course while clutching rosary beads and the Hallulujah chorus from Handel's Messiah is playing in the background.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> All of course while clutching rosary beads and the Hallulujah chorus from Handel's Messiah is playing in the background.


OK - so that was kind of hot - but in a really weird way...


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

SimplyAmorous said:


> ALL I want to add to this thread is... when I didn't worship my husbands penis, poor man , he went 19 years with that gift lying dorment.... he was not as HAPPY deep within.... he even felt less loved...so I learned when I started asking questions.
> 
> What I see here with such threads is ...the same feelings as my quiet suffering husband had - but much more forthcoming, such words may even come off as demanding, expecting too much. Women will always have an appreciation for the sexually silent suffering man who puts himself down. But that is why he continues to suffer! that is no good either.
> 
> ...


SA - You're great. I'm sure your husband appreciates it.


I stopped reading after this post...because it was more of the same boring push and pull, joking around horseplay... 

I think it's simple: BJ's represent desire. It feels good if your lady demonstrates desire for you, and it feel lousy when she doesn't. The good or the lousy manifest in all sorts of ways.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Darkhorse said:


> Not true. I've had people do it correctly.
> 
> I just don't like it. Why do you care what I don't like in bed? :scratchhead:  I love tons of other things so this isn't an issue for us. I asked him if he likes to do it and he said, "Not really". Perfect match


Agree totally darkhorse. 

People are quick to generalize (like me too) but, my wife is the same way. We have had many conversations about cunnilingus. Yes my wife enjoys it but for her she prefers to have me inside her when she O's. She says it gives her something to "grip on" when she contracts. In our case it since it takes me a long time to climax she is usually is has has 5-10 Os durring one intercourse session. Warming her up with oral is not that important.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Very entertaining thread.

Although I will share this thought.
I have always really loved doing this. But reading all these threads from men stamping their feet is turning me right off of this. 

No longer on my list.
So you managed to convert one of us. Just not in the direction you wanted. And the whole on your knees worshipping thing has put an image in my brain for quite awhile. I used to think it was FUN to turn a guy on that much and very personal to watch and feel him climax. Not anymore.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

deejov said:


> Very entertaining thread.
> 
> Although I will share this thought.
> I have always really loved doing this. But reading all these threads from men stamping their feet is turning me right off of this.
> ...


I don't think any of the Men said anything about women needing to be on their knees and "worship."


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

deejov said:


> Very entertaining thread.
> 
> Although I will share this thought.
> I have always really loved doing this. But reading all these threads from men stamping their feet is turning me right off of this.
> ...


Thank god I don't get on my knees lolll We're too lazy to be upright ...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> Thank god I don't get on my knees lolll We're too lazy to be upright ...


:rofl:


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> All of course while clutching rosary beads and the Hallulujah chorus from Handel's Messiah is playing in the background.


Ehhh rosaries around the neck, his or your, it dosen't matter. The proper reverence for his junk is preserved and ......... You need to use your hands. : o }
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Ima bow down to my husband's penis tonight and see what he says.



:rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> Ima bow down to my husband's penis tonight and see what he says.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Probably won't say much! Have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I don't think any of the Men said anything about women needing to be on their knees and "worship."


The OP did. "The act of getting on one’s knees and getting up front and personal to a mans penis is essentially to worship it. To give it the love and attention that we as men think it deserves. By worshiping it you are worshiping us."

I don't worship anything but God thank you very much, nor would I expect a man to worship any of my body parts.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

deejov said:


> Very entertaining thread.
> 
> Although I will share this thought.
> I have always really loved doing this. But reading all these threads from men stamping their feet is turning me right off of this.
> ...


Wow. Does your husband know that his sex life is controlled by some dumb comments on a message board? Because it seems to me like this is information he would want to know (I know I would).


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I worshiped it last night.

It was so rude. It spit at me. 

Psh.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> The OP did. "The act of getting on one’s knees and getting up front and personal to a mans penis is essentially to worship it. To give it the love and attention that we as men think it deserves. By worshiping it you are worshiping us."
> 
> I don't worship anything but God thank you very much, nor would I expect a man to worship any of my body parts.


This thread has recently kind of taken on a life of its own. Not sure that anything the original poster said is still relevant to the discussion at hand!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Wow. Does your husband know that his sex life is controlled by some dumb comments on a message board? Because it seems to me like this is information he would want to know (I know I would).


dejoov - was kind of thinking that myself; this thread has been much more entertaining than enlightening;


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> Well, I worshiped it last night.
> 
> It was so rude. It spit at me.
> 
> Psh.


Didn't light the candles, did you?


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Didn't light the candles, did you?


You know, I completely forgot. I'll have to do that tonight.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> This thread has recently kind of taken on a life of its own. Not sure that anything the original poster said is still relevant to the discussion at hand!


The wording "worship" is what riled me up and I suspect others. It was relevant.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Didn't light the candles, did you?


Pfft. She needed a miners helmet not a Yankee candle.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Pfft. She needed a miners helmet not a Yankee candle.


I don't get it - but it doesn't sound very nice.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

You can bedazzle your poosay? Wonders never cease.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> You can bedazzle your poosay? Wonders never cease.


I just love the word "poosay". :rofl: But I won't be bedazzlin' mine. I wonder if Husband will let me bedazzle his member. Probably not a good idea...don't want to choke on little jewels. LOL!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> You can bedazzle your poosay? Wonders never cease.


It's not so much bedazzling per se as those are clamped on, it's more of a glue crystals into interesting little shapes kind of thing. Then again, what man wants to rub up and down on what feels like industrial grade diamonds? It can't feel pleasant although it looks really pretty.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Go to your nearest museum.
> 
> Big breasted women.
> 
> Men - the size of raisins.


Or covered up or missing...

In the 1860s, there were a bunch of penises removed from statues and paintings to protect the sensibilities of women. 

History of erotic depictions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

but were hidden away at 

Secret Museum, Naples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't believe they did anything equivelant to protect the sensibilities of men.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

OhhShiney said:


> Or covered up or missing...
> 
> In the 1860s, there were a bunch of penises removed from statues and paintings to protect the sensibilities of women.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

:lol:

That really explains A LOT!!!


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Never seen a vagina statue. Seen hundreds of penis ones though. Face it, YOU worship that thing and expect US to do the same.


I'm not an art history major or anything, but there are lots of portrayals of vaginas in art dating back times when the goddess was worshiped, and continuing through the work of Georgia O'Keeffe.

But, I digress. In my college years, I dated a women who would do ANYTHING but intercourse and she insisted on swallowing. And a different one who would not do BJs because BJs were too intimate for casual dating. And the degree to which women like foreplay and reciprocation varies widely, as well. 

In marriage, I've never quite been able to figure out how BJs are dispensed They come often enough, and are much appreciated. 

I would never consider making a particular sex act a requirement for continued marriage, as long as basic physical needs are met. I am in a very happy marriage, and find that the big picture is much more important.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 3, 2011)

I have no sensitivities when it comes to penises. lol. I'm much more sensitive to a man without one. lol. What prudes people were. lol.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

OhhShiney said:


> I'm not an art history major or anything, but there are lots of portrayals of vaginas in art dating back times when the goddess was worshiped, and continuing through the work of Georgia O'Keeffe.


See also
Sheela na gig - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Wow. Does your husband know that his sex life is controlled by some dumb comments on a message board? Because it seems to me like this is information he would want to know (I know I would).


I've been a bit quiet about my own issues. We don't have a sex life right now. I have zero ideas about where my life is going to be after xmas, but that's okay. Coasting right now. 

So I might be a bit jaded and bitter, sometimes though a thread just riles me.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> You can bedazzle your poosay? Wonders never cease.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I also got a kick out of the "poosay" word. Hehe.

Here is the link the vajazzle site:

Vajazzling Pictures | The Official Vajazzling Site


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Well, I worshiped it last night.
> 
> It was so rude. It spit at me.
> 
> Psh.


Did anyone ever think about the fact that if Superman was real, Lois Lane would not survive a 'swallowing' event? She'd have to point it in the general vicinity of Lex Luthor, I guess, 'cause we're talking supersonic ejaculation.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I also got a kick out of the "poosay" word. Hehe.
> 
> Here is the link the vajazzle site:
> 
> Vajazzling Pictures | The Official Vajazzling Site


I have to come clean and tell y'all that I stole the word poosay from someone else who used it on TAM today! I've also stolen sh!t from someone else. Gawd, what a copycat I am, but why recreate the wheel?

I would love to find some clit clips/clamps and would not mind at all if they were bedazzly! Meowwww.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm afraid to click on some of these links. So somewhere, there's a room filled with statue penises?

That's kinda creepy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mr.rightaway (Apr 27, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> I have to come clean and tell y'all that I stole the word poosay from someone else who used it on TAM today! I've also stolen sh!t from someone else. Gawd, what a copycat I am, but why recreate the wheel?


Give credit where credit is due? (see post #23 in this thread).


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

Halien said:


> Did anyone ever think about the fact that if Superman was real, Lois Lane would not survive a 'swallowing' event? She'd have to point it in the general vicinity of Lex Luthor, I guess, 'cause we're talking supersonic ejaculation.


How would she get his junk out of that suit? Maybe without the suit he just has nerdy Clark Kent-ish, less than supersonic ejaculation...hmmmm Neither scenario sounds very appealing!

How 'bout Spidey?? Imagine how far his goes!!! He could probably swing from it!


----------



## Goldie1158 (Feb 18, 2014)

First let me start by saying I am not gay. First of all men are more in love with their penis then their partner. They take photos, then send them out like Xmas cards. It's ugly. Second, where has it been? In other girl? Up a guys butt? Third, if you haven't done it, try it, you might find out why your partner doesn't like to perform this dirty unsafe act. We are not animals. Too many unfaithful partners nowadays. If you want your partner to do something they don't like just to please you is selfish, they will later resent you and not want sex with you. By the way, you realize you urinate from there right? Have inserted it into other women? It sweats and stinks. It tastes awful too. Would like to eat a woman's bad discharge? I can't believe I wrote this. I am tired of hearing men whine about what kind of sex he wants, deserves when he can't even finish a chore without it taking years.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

I have no issues with BJs not being completed. I feel like adding the "need" to orgasm makes it a physical pleasure, not quite an intmate thing. Not to mention, the jaw hurting, the stress of moving up and down, not being able to breath. BJs, unlike sex, are not natural. They are something women do to please their men, but what her mouth was made for, and not where your sperm was meant to be. Therefore, I disagree with the OP (2011).

However, I feel like giving a man a BJ, even if for 5 to 10 minutes, is intimate and very much a part of a healthy relationship. I also feel that swallowing, by say, me pulling our during intercourse and feeding my wife my seeds is also extremely intimate. Do they mean she should want to do this, or it's a deal break? No.

I am glad I have an understanding wife, but I am also understanding. I couldn't really be happy knowing my wife has to shake her head up and down for 30 minutes until I cum. Talk about ruining anything special she ever felt about giving me oral sex. And I'm very alpha. I just think that mentality is caveman. Women weren't put here to be down on their knees servicing you with their mouths. 

---- I do feel women should have sex with their husbands each day.


----------

